# Zoe's little rascals



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

We are four three week old kittens : 2 fluffy grey and 2 short hair black ones. 
We are now living in a garage in a house in Raleigh, NC.There will be a wood rack moved in here soon and there will be no room left for us . We need a home to be safe from the cold bad weather.
Zoe, the one-eyed-cat, our mother is still nursing us but we eat dry + canned food most of the times. And we can use the litter box too !!!
We need a warm-hearted person to foster or adopt us - altogether with mommy or at least one of us.
FERAL CAT FRIENDS will assist our new parents with shots & spay/neuter.
Please contact Ioana and she will tell you more.
Come over and see us - we may be but a few steps away!
Thank you


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Fluffy number one has found a good home with a loving mommy! I gave her all the details I wished somebody would've told me about right away when I first got Frosty. He was actually smaller than these little babies. He weighed 6 and Little Mo 4 ounces. 
I wished that they could have stayed here some more for socializing, the little nursing that they still received...but between here with the big labs' pin right next to the grage + cold weather coming and a new safe home I definately opt for the second.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If you don't know the people, Ioana, make sure to ask lots of questions. And charge at least a little bit. That''ll rule out those looking to sell them for research. Wouldn't it be great if one of our friends here got one?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I know Jeanie - and I can smell people that do not genuinely love animals. I am asking + giving lots of suggestions. The ladies that want the fluffies are members at the church here, right next to Andrew's parents house. I encouraged them to call back at any time they encounter difficulties.
Oh and yes it would be great if any of our forum friends will adopt. I have only noticed one person only that lives here, in NC but of course a lot of people prefer not to mention their locations. Maybe they will get one or both of the blackies ..almost everybody goes Aww about the fluffies in the first place...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey you guys,
My strategy turned out to be a success! I am so happy because I have been a pack of nerves all week ever since Zoe brought her babies to the garage. I have lost 7 pounds! + Andrew thought I was a little bit too much into it and got a little upset because of my neglecting him -
I have thougroughly interviewed everybody before I let any of the babies go. And today I have got in touch with all of them again and all of the babies are adapting rapidly to the new environment. I have all of their phone numbers and they have mine and encouraged them call me at ANY TIME they need help with anything regarding the kitties.
I am upset that Zoe is now without her babies but I am going outside and I talk to her just as often as before and giving her a lot of attention and the good stuff to eat.
If anybody is ever in a situation like this just post signs in the vecinity of your house - I posted three and the 3 corners of this (large) property + at the church right next to us + vet (w/ pictures). It works wonders.
I went and talked to Feral cat friends today and showed them Zoe's picture. They are making an appointment for her to have an abortion (I know it is sad but probably for the better) + the wound where her left eye is missing is going to be properly taken care of + of course she is going to be spayed and neutered.
Ok so here it goes...I wrote a lot and I wanted to share my joy and most importantly relief with my fellow cat lovers.


----------

